# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Med. Andaluza >  Dos casos raros

## perdiguera

Repasando los volúmenes de embalse he visto que tanto el embalse de Guadarranque como el de Charco Redondo están al 110% de su capacidad nominal.
He comprobado que ambos tienen la presa de material suelto y haciendo números en Guadarranque el nivel de agua está a 2,06 m sobre el nivel máximo de explotación.
¿Alguno sabe cuál es el nivel máximo extraordinario?
Lo digo porque seguro que están aliviando por el labio fijo y quizá por el desagüe intermedio o de fondo; si eso es así y dado que la semana pasada estaban a nivel de explotación normal, ha debido de recojer mucha más agua que la capacidad de desagüe del aliviadero de superficie. Si viene otra semana más como la anterior puede tener problemas.
Charco Redondo está en mejor situación ya que sólo tiene 1,10 m por encima del nivel normal de explotación.
Si ambos fuesen de cualquier otro tipo de construcción, gravedad, arco o bóveda, no habría mayor problema aunque siempre es mejor no verter por coronación.

----------


## juanlo

Hola Perdiguera!. Revisando la web de la A.A.A :http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medio...s_22_02_11.pdf, se puede comprobar que hay errores de capacidad en la página de Embalses.net.
Al embalse de Guadarranque le dan 78 Hms, cuando en realidad tiene 87.7Hms y al de Charco Redondo le dan 73 Hms, cuando su capacidad es de 81.6 Hms.
Comprobando los demás embalse de la cuenca me doy cuenta de que no coinciden los datos de la A.A.A. con los de Embalses.net.
Los datos del http://www.seprem.es/ coinciden mas con los de la A.A.A.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias juanlo, ya me extrañaba a mí que estuviesen tanto tiempo por encima del nivel máximo normal.

----------

